# First time peptides



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

So I don't know much about peptides. I have been researching but can't really find an answer. I can find what they do but nothing really tells me how to run the or what ones to stack.

Questions 
Are the worth it? 
Should I add them to my cycle or do them while off?
What would be a good peptide cycle to add to lean up? 
Doses? How frequent?
Do u have to mix the like hgh with bac water?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 31, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> So I don't know much about peptides. I have been researching but can't really find an answer. I can find what they do but nothing really tells me how to run the or what ones to stack.
> 
> Questions
> Are the worth it?
> ...



Yo Pink, if gymrat chimes in, hes the resident peptide expert.  I consulted him for peps to run thru pct......and i have to say it helped me maintain about 80% of my cycle went, and i had run mk2866 thru pct and it helped my strength remain and not take a nosedive.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

I actually seem to get stronger during pct ha
I'm looking more of peptides to help lean out 

Next cycle is gunna be tpp tren var 

Gymrat help me out ha


----------



## animal87 (Dec 31, 2013)

Which ones are you looking into specifically?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Was looking at 1ghr 2 and cjc 1295
I like the idea o increasing gh levels


----------



## bronco (Dec 31, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Yo Pink, if gymrat chimes in, hes the resident peptide expert.  I consulted him for peps to run thru pct......and i have to say it helped me maintain about 80% of my cycle went, and i had run mk2866 thru pct and it helped my strength remain and not take a nosedive.....



Same here... I like to run cjc w/o dac and ghrp 2 when coming off cycle, I feel it helps to maintain gains while In between cycles. Personally I wouldn't use peps while on cycle but others may disagree


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Alright. Only thing is I don't want to pin 2-3 times a day everyday


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 31, 2013)

If the peps increase GH, Why wouldn't you want to run them on cycle?
We run synthetic GH while on why not use the peps to excrete more natural GH?


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Hgh is expensive


----------



## JOMO (Dec 31, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Alright. Only thing is I don't want to pin 2-3 times a day everyday



Pinning Sub Q with a slin pin is cake.


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 31, 2013)

Agreed ^^^^^


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok how should I run the two?
I think il run it after cycle during pct. is that ok? 
12 week cycle
Tren a 100 eod 1-10
Tpp 150 eod 1-12
Var 75 7-12 

Doses?
How long?


----------



## JOMO (Dec 31, 2013)

Im clueless on peptides let alone doses. Just give this thread a little time and let gymrat or another Pep experienced person contribute.


----------



## animal87 (Dec 31, 2013)

You need to run gh releasing peptides for 4 months or longer imo. I forget the dose for cjc but ghrp-2 I used 200mcg pwo and pre-bed. If you have prolactin issues you might need caber with it. They can make some guys get a increase in prolactin.


----------



## bronco (Dec 31, 2013)

GreatGunz said:


> If the peps increase GH, Why wouldn't you want to run them on cycle?
> We run synthetic GH while on why not use the peps to excrete more natural GH?



Cost would be the main issue for me with running while on cycle, I usually start peps around 3 wks before last pin and run till time to go back on cycle. It is deffinately nothing spectacular as far as gains but I do believe it helps to maintain gains while coming off


----------



## j2048b (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah im subbing this as im interested in gh mimicking and the possibility of peptides contributing


----------



## j2048b (Dec 31, 2013)

GreatGunz said:


> If the peps increase GH, Why wouldn't you want to run them on cycle?
> We run synthetic GH while on why not use the peps to excrete more natural GH?



Synthetic gh? Please elaborate?


----------



## JOMO (Dec 31, 2013)

He means synthetic, as not the gh our body produces normally. Just gh, as you also inject synthetic test.


----------



## bronco (Dec 31, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Ok how should I run the two?
> I think il run it after cycle during pct. is that ok?
> 12 week cycle
> Tren a 100 eod 1-10
> ...



I pin 150 mcg of ghrp and cjc twice a day. First pin when I wake up. And second before bed you shouldn't eat no carbs or fats 1 hour before or after pin


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude theres like a million posts about dosing and stuff what you mean you can't find any lol but I've been taking ghrp 2 for the past week and its been great ive noticed better recovery and it makes me eat! I do 150-200 mcg first thing when I wake up and some other time in the evening when I have an empty stomach. Gym rat has helped me alot and if you search his profile he has previous posts about them. Btw hardcore has buy one get one free on ghrp 2 or 6 !


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 31, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Alright. Only thing is I don't want to pin 2-3 times a day everyday



Than don't bother with them.  

Unless u want to be a human pin cushion all you will get is the crazy hunger from the insulin spike 


And guys, gals, etc.....all the cjc these days is bunk or so underdosed its not even funny.  Mod grf, cjc DAC, etc.  all of it ain't worth 5 bux a vial much less 20-35


Ghrp 2 & 6 are gtg, Mel for tanning, tb500 for healing is all that's left.  

Mgf/igf/IPam/etc are bad/bunk.  

2yrs ago things were different.  If u have a gh source and they offer igf that would be the only place I'd buy of from currently.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 31, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Alright. Only thing is I don't want to pin 2-3 times a day everyday



Because their spike is tiny and lasts 10min.  Real gh lasts 2hrs.  

So you have to use the Ghrp 5-6x ED to get any gh benefit.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Gymrat. Guess you can call this adventure done. 
Doesn't sound appealing to me any more


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 1, 2014)

100mcg I believe unless u are using a blast of MGF 1-29 with peg 1 mg 2 x per week


----------

